# Hunting



## rosie lawrence (4 January 2018)

Does anyone know if the Meynell and South Staffordshire Hunt need any help with the hunt horses this season? I study at Derby University and would love to work with some horses two or three times a week if possible.


----------



## Shay (4 January 2018)

Try contacting the master directly.  You can get contact details from the MFHA.


----------



## lusese (16 May 2018)

thanks for this reply!


----------

